# Problem with getting wood to smolder



## mrazz71 (Mar 26, 2017)

Hi, Mark from New Hampshire. I've been researching and consulting this website for about two years now. Thank you everyone for the endless flow of information. I must say I have been very frustrated since I have bought my smoker. My model is the Masterbuilt Two Door Propane Smoker, purchased from Bass Pro Shop. I have read and applied most of the suggested modifications people have posted on the forums.

I installed a better valve for more precise burner control.

I put wind blockers around the bottom

I installed a Nomex seal around the doors

I placed two halves of a red brick on each side of the burner, this is what supports my 8" cast iron frying pan used to burn my wood chunks just above the flame.

I also purchased a Maverick Digital Remote Thermometer

I still have a problem getting my wood chunks to smolder correctly. My burner valve is working fine, I'm able to bring the temp inside the smoker down between 210 - 250 consistently. But when I burn the flame that low, my chunks will burn out and refuse to smolder. Lately I have been reading more in the forums and I have realized that I have been making a very common sense, rookie mistake. All this time I have been trying to smoke while keeping the back, top vent completely CLOSED, my version does not have any circular vents on either side of the burner towards the bottom. The flame would also burn out once in awhile, a result of no circulating air flow I'm sure.

My Question: Is anyone out there having trouble getting their wood chunks to smolder? Does anyone have suggestions on how to manage this problem and produce a nice, blue, consistent smoke?


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 26, 2017)

To the SMF Mark.

To get the nice Blue Smoke you're looking for, you need to start with a HOT bed of coals before adding your wood chunks. Pulling too much wood on your HOT bed of coals, you will end up with a white smoke that you don't want. You're trying to keep the bed of coals hot without trying to smother it with wood chunks. 

Knowing how to build the fire is key to the right smoke!


----------



## r2 builders (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm using a MB 2 door smoker.
I made all the mods you did as well.
My smoker only has the back top slide vent with some vent area on the front below the bottom chamber door.
I use only dry wood chunks in the CI skillet.
I will typically run my chamber temp up around 250+ degrees that seems to get the chunks going.
I always start burning my chunks about an 1/2 hour+ before putting the meat in the chamber that gets me closer to TBS.
Once I get everything going I can then regulate my temp up or down as needed.
Always run with your vents wide open.
So start hot, get some smoke flowing then regulate temp from there.

One thing I noticed in your mods that I am doing differently is I have my CI skillet on a rack (like what you would cool cookies on) right on top of the burner.
Maybe try getting your skillet closer to the burner and see what that does for you. 

Also, what is your ambient temp typically?

r2


----------



## mrazz71 (Mar 27, 2017)

r2 Builders

My CI skillet sits on two halves of a 7' x 3.75' brick. I have the halves placed on their side, so the skillet is about an inch above the metal ring around the burner. I tried setting the CI Skillet right on top of the metal ring, but when I did that the flame would blow out. Again, I have been doing all these tweaks with the vent completely closed. As far as my ambient temp, 75 - 85 degrees in the Summer, sometimes above 90 with high humidity. This past year I moved the smoker under a shaded tree, that seem to make a difference with internal temp control. As opposed to having the smoker in direct sun all day.

Also, I have not tried using dry chunks or chips, I always soak them in water overnight. Are you able to get a good smolder with dry wood?

I'm curious to see if having the vent open 100% is going to make a big difference.

Its too bad Masterbuilt manufactured the chip tray with those three annoying vent slots. Even myself being brand new to smoking quickly learned that the chip tray has flaws. Poor engineering to say the least. It just blows my mind that Masterbuilt won't change the design. All they need to do is a little market research on this website, they would see all the information flowing about the poor design of this tray.


----------



## r2 builders (Mar 27, 2017)

100% agree on the chip tray. All it did was flare up.
Your skillet sounds like its in a good spot.
I used to soak my chips and chunks but all the feedback I have gotten on this site steered my to quit soaking. I am thinking that not soaking your chunks and running with the vent wide open may do the trick.
Try that and see what results you get.
Do a search in this site on the soak vs not and see what the consensus is.
Others may way in on this anyway.

r2


----------



## mrazz71 (Mar 28, 2017)

Well, thanks for the info. I'm away from home at the moment. I'll be back end of April, just in time for the season to get going. I'll try the suggestions and let you know how I make out. 

Thanks, mrazz


----------



## donr (Mar 31, 2017)

You said your wood chunks burn out.  Had you lit them before adding.

Do your soaked chunks eventually start to smolder, it may take quite a while.  I normally run mine dry.

I have two smoker boxes for my gas grill.  One is cast iron, probably 1/8" thick.  The other is Stamped stainless, probably.030" thick.  I have problems getting the the cast iron one to produce smoke unless I place it directly on the burner.  You may need your pan closer than you think.  

Splitting your chunks into smaller chunks may help as well.

Don


----------



## r2 builders (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi Don,
My setup is similar to yours.
when you say "light them before adding"
Just curious as to what that means?

r2


----------



## donr (Mar 31, 2017)

mrazz71 said:


> Hi, Mark from New Hampshire. I've been researching and consulting this website for about two years now. Thank you everyone for the endless flow of information. I must say I have been very frustrated since I have bought my smoker. My model is the Masterbuilt Two Door Propane Smoker, purchased from Bass Pro Shop. I have read and applied most of the suggested modifications people have posted on the forums.
> 
> I installed a better valve for more precise burner control.
> 
> ...


The OP mentions that his chunks will burn out and refuse to smolder.  Meaning either he gets the chunks lit with the smoker, or he lights them before he puts them in, he doesn't say.

I have put chunks in between the loops of an electric heating element in an electric version of an ECB, that has no real ventilation (leaks in between parts) and they smolder away to light whispy ash.


----------



## mrazz71 (Mar 31, 2017)

Up until now I have soaked my chuncks in water for at least 24 hours. I put them in, then fire up the burner and wait for the temp in the chamber to climb. I'm interested to see if dry chunks will make a difference. From what I have been reading, it seems like more people us dry wood as opposed to those who soak their chunks in water.


----------



## daveomak (Apr 2, 2017)

Use 1 chunk of wood in the pan...  using 2 or more is not good...  it takes 2 pieces of wood to have a fire...  1 chunk will not flare up...


----------



## r2 builders (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi Dave,
Just curious on your post.
I haved use 1 to 3 chunks in CI skillet and have not had a flare up. I dont soak them they go in dry.
The only time I have had flare ups was with chips in the stock chip pan.
Just my observation on this end.

r2


----------



## daveomak (Apr 2, 2017)

You "may" not have had a flare up....   I have seen it...     You can't build a fire with 1 piece of wood...   it takes 2 or more...   If the situation is right, 2 hunks will flare up into flame...   

I have seen an electric smoker burn up because of multiple hunks of wood in the pan...  The aluminum angle holding up the shelves melted it was so hot...  all the salmon was burned to charcoal...     Just saying.....


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 2, 2017)

Have you tried using a simple smoker pouch?

T


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 2, 2017)

I have the 2 door MB unit, although I haven't used it with gas for a while. Just use it for cold smoking with a mailbox now.  When I was cooking with it I always used chips, not chunks, and didn't have problems. Of course I used a cast iron pan for the (wet) chips.


----------



## r2 builders (Apr 2, 2017)

I am using chunks and once in awhile chips, all dry in CI skillet with no flare ups.
It looks like there are multiple opinions.
At this point I will bow out and each to his own.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 2, 2017)

r2 Builders said:


> I am using chunks and once in awhile chips, all dry in CI skillet with no flare ups.
> It looks like there are multiple opinions.
> At this point I will bow out and each to his own.


r2, looks to to me that even if one did have a problem with flare ups using a CI skillet, regardless of the content, it could be covered with aluminum foil with a hole punched in it to eliminate ignition. Like you, I will bow out and leave it to the pros.

T


----------

